# Irish Motorhome Forum



## 110600 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi All,

If you want more specific information from motorhome owners living in Ireland, you might consider asking on the Boards.ie Motorhome forum.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=884

Edit: Also www.campsitereview.com


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

FrCrilly said:


> Hi All,
> If you want more specific information from motorhome owners living in Ireland, you might consider asking on the Boards.ie Motorhome forum.
> 
> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=884


Fork out your tenner Crilly, so we can welcome you to the site proper!! I can see you are going to be very useful. :lol: :lol: :lol:

What an interesting link, and thanks for it. :lol:


----------

